# Point Breeze wrap up



## Hetfieldinn

Just got back from the Point Breeze trip with Lundy, his son Big Joshy, and few of my friends. First and foremost, I would like to thank Lundy for the invite. 

We really weren't blessed with good weather, but the trip was a blast. Most of the time, we were trolling in stout rollers accompanied with a light drizzle. Tuesday evening, all of us pretty much had every stitch of clothing on that we brought. Sunday morning was the nicest weather, and we all had shorts and t shirts on. My boat landed a total of 18 fish for the trip. All four people in my boat got to boat a chinnook over 18 pounds, with our biggest fish going 22.6 lbs. I also had a monster brake off my line.

Salmon fishing is surely a different animal than walleye fishing. Lundy and his son Big Joshy shared their wealth of information with us, and we tried to put it to use the best we could figure out. Lundy described the fishing as slow, but everyone in my boat was ecstatic with our results.

I'll show a few pictures, starting with ShortDrifts first fish of the trip.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Later that day, Stevie D boated a 22.6 pounder, with a stellar net job by yours truly


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Trout7 followed with a nice steelhead


----------



## Hetfieldinn

The following evening, ShortDrift and Trout7 hooked into a double header of 19+ pound Kings just as the sun was setting. It was a firedrill for a while, and both ended up in the net.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Trout7 begs Lundy for more information during a break on land.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Big Joshy with a nice fish


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Group photo


----------



## Hetfieldinn

On our last day, I finally got a big fish to the net. 19.7 pounds.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

StevieD with a nice fish in the heavy fog this morning.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Trout7 with his biggest fish of the trip. 19+ pounds


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Sunset at Oak Orchard


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Big Joshy with two keepers


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Big Joshy fighting a whopper aboard the SS Lundy


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Fishing in BIG rollers


----------



## Hetfieldinn

StevieD trying to convince me to switch all rods to a Glow Bloody Nose spoon.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

.......................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

..........................


----------



## Fisherman419

Looks like you guys had a blast. Nice fish! Where is Point Breeze?


----------



## EE

Great pictures, it was good meeting you, Shortdrift, Lundy, Joshy, and your guests. We only got to fish for a day and a half before unfortunately having to leave for home, but we'll plan for a much longer trip next year! In that time frame we managed 4 kings, a nice steelie and a few breakoffs, here are a couple of pictures and in the next day or two I'll add a good picture of our "big fish" of the trip.
As you said, we really soaked in the info from Lundy and son.... got to fish for a total of 3 hours on Sunday night with what I would consider to be an "ideal" set up and of course it was our best 3 hours of the trip...... we'll be back next year all the wiser! 


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=27857&ppuser=400


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Nice meeting you and Ying6, as well. I wish you could have spent more time up there. I'd like to do a full week next year. The weather wasn't the greatest. We couldn't even get out until about three in the afternoon on Tuesday, and when we did finally get out there, it was rough and cold. We ended up with three that night, and I had a huge fish break off. The line on the rig had dug into the spooled line from fighting a large fish the day before. I was literally pulling the line off the reel as he was running, but he finally snapped the line.

The 22.6 pounder StevieD boated stripped off 375 feet of line on its first run!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Fisherman419 said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast. Nice fish! Where is Point Breeze?



Just north of Albion, New York.


----------



## krustydawg

Sahweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great pics Steve !


----------



## Evileye

Het, can you share the program and depth of water
you were fishing. Cant beat those Kings and large
steelies. We have been doing the spring bite off the
bar the last couple years but next year it will be a couple
trips for me. Pictures really get ya pumped.

Bill


----------



## stevied

imagine how many we would have caught if we were allowed to put out a slider or two!


----------



## elkhtr

way to go Het, Shortdrift, Lundy and everyone else here who went up. Thanks for the pics and report Het. Looks like it was a good time, too bad the weather wasnt better. I bet those 20+lb kings have some power. Did you have any other equipment issues due to that?


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Evileye said:


> Het, can you share the program and depth of water
> you were fishing.


We fished anywhere from 30-450 FOW. Spoons on the downriggers took the most fish in my boat. Depths of the riggers varied from 18-60 feet down. We also caught a couple fish on a Dipsy-dodger-fly rig.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

elkhtr said:


> Did you have any other equipment issues due to that?


The only other issue we had were the water fleas. We were using 30 lb Power Pro for our Dipsy rigs, and the fleas would attach to the line big time. It would get to the point where you couldn't even reel the line in anymore until you cleaned them off at the rod tip. We decided not to deal with it anymore, and during our lunch break on the second day, we had the two Dipsy rigs switched over to wire line, which pretty much eliminated the problem.

Other than that, everything went smoothly. We had a couple of minor tangles with the Dipsy/downrigger setups because of the longer leads needed for the flasher rigs, but it was worth it.


----------



## Shortdrift

Took a while to adjust to the fairly different style and techniques of trolling the long combined length of the Dipsey/snubber/leader/Dodger/leader to lure set up but it all comes together after a few mistakes. Thanks to Lundy and some very helpful people the Captain's Cove tackle shop, we were probably saved two or three years on the learning curve regarding tackle and technique as well as possible fish location and changing lake conditions.
I consider it a completely sucessful trip for our first time salmon/lake experience. 
I had fished the Niagra for Kings many years and caught over a hundred of them up to 30 pounds but they were ***** cats compared to these lake fish when it comes down to the fight and endurance. Sure hope I can get back to Lake Ontario next year.


----------



## Bobinstow90

Thanks for sharing the pics and the story of the trip guys. Some awesome fish you guys landed!

Are you running wire on all rods?


----------



## K gonefishin

Thanks for sharing guys, sounds like a awesome trip, I didn't make it up this year for Salmon but will for sure next year. Great pics. Good job out there on the "bigger" water.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Bobinstow90 said:


> Are you running wire on all rods?



We ran 30 lb wire line on two Dipsy rods, and 20 lb Yozuri hybrid mono on our two downrigger rods.


----------



## Big Joshy

here are the lures that took the big fish for our boat

white e-chip flasher flasher fly combo with 21-22 inch lead to the crinkle green fly. The brand of fly didn't matter, just the shade of green. 

Hammer flys on black glow 8" spin doctor flashers took two big ones on sunday when the sun was out.

These two moonshine glow spoons took big ones on the riggers between 20 and 60 ft leads.


----------



## Lundy

We had a lot of fun on this trip as always with Steve and Ron. It was great to meet some new great guys, Steve, Tom(the lurker), EE and Ying6.

It was a very tough trip. We had weather to deal with which you always expect, but big swings in the water each day made fishing very difficult.

The first day we fish 6-8 miles out in 450 fow with a surface temp of 70 deg, and need to fish our downriggers from 60 -80 ft to get into the magic mid 40's water temp. Our wire line dispys set at a 2, at 180 -210 out.

On Monday a big NE wind pushes cold water in. Now we fish 1-2 mile out in 80 - 175 fow and and only need to fish down 50-60 to reach temp. BIG waves force us in early. Monday afternoon the NE winds die just enough to allow us out very close to the harbor. The temp (very cold water) keeps coming up. We are now fishing 25 -90 fow and fishing the top 30'. Are riggers are set at 20-30 ft and we are running wire dipsys at 3-1/2, 70 back.

Tuesday morning the NE blow continues. The surface temp is now 41 deg out for 5 miles for sure. Very few charters went out and those that did stayed close and returned to port quickly with little to nothing to show for their efforts. Tuesday afternoon with the wind slightly dying we stayed very close to each other and made a run north looking for warmer water. We ran out around 7 miles and finally got into 49 deg surface with 43 deg down 35 ft. We also found some big nasty cold swells. We caught fish but it wasn't much fun. Once again you had to fish the top 30 ft of water and could only troll one direction.

On Wednesday morning Josh and I head out around 10-11 miles on a calm lake with gentle smooth left over rollers. We find 55 deg surface and set up. Everything looks good. We even saw what we think were steelhead taking bugs off of the surface on the way out. An hour latter with no action we ran south a few miles to where Het's boat was having a good morning. We did well in that area and north until someone flipped the off switch at 10 AM. The fog, because of the mid 40's deg water temp as thick all morning and for the run back in. We saw Het one time on Wednesday and then never saw another boat until we got back in the river. I got worried because Het should have been back in the river before us but he wasn't.

So the key was adapt to what mother nature gave us. I ran depths and setups that I have never run over there before in the previous 7-8 years, and were fortunate enough to catch some fish. Your attention to water temp, depth , speed at the lure, the lure and direction of troll are always very important to your success, but it's never been as critical as on this trip.

Big Joshy is like the the first mate fishing partner everyones wishes they had. He can play the salmon game with about anybody.

I felt very bad for the guys to be hit with this their first trip over. I hope they give it another shot.

I am already looking forward to next years trip


----------



## Lundy

One of Josh's Kings


----------



## Lundy

Het fighting a big king wednesday morning in the fog. He was yelling "big walleye, big walleye" as we went past. That was the last we saw them that morning, yet we were never very far apart.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Lundy said:


> I felt very bad for the guys to be hit with this their first trip over. I hope they give it another shot.
> 
> I am already looking forward to next years trip



My whole crew had a great time. Each man caught a fish over 18 pounds, what else can you ask for.

I'm already shopping for next years trip.


----------



## Lundy

The trolling setup. Still nice and warm on Sunday


----------



## Lundy

Sunset Monday . This was taken about 10 minutes after Josh landed a 24+ and Het's boat land the twin 20's. Nice ending to a difficult day.


----------



## Lundy

One more king


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Great report and lots of nice fish there. :B 
you guys get any coho's?
cant wait...will be up there the weekend after labor day fishing the estuary and/or river and then back exclusively to the salmon river in oct.

those mudsharks are damn fun!!


----------



## Lundy

Yes we kept 4 coho's during the trip on my boat.

the best one was Monday evening we had a hit on the wire diver/ flasher fly and Josh grabbed the rod and started reeling and said he had lost him. He kept reeling really fast trying to feel anything, no weight from the dipsy, nothing. The line then starts going out the side of the boat and the flasher is just under the surface and passing our boat on the left and booking! Josh finally caught up with the coho and we were able to land him.

The other cool thing that we had never seen was on Sunday out in 450 fow when he was reeling in a 14" king and it was right on the surface 30ft behind the boat when Josh saw a big shadow coming up from below it. The little king saw it too, it took of as fast as it could as the big king took a pass at it right on the surface. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Hook N Book

Nice fish Gentlemen...that includes you, Kim  Sounds like a fun and successful trip. Way to go guys.


----------



## Big Daddy

Looks and sounds like it was a great trip. Nice job guys.


----------



## trout7

Hetfieldinn said:


> Trout7 with his biggest fish of the trip. 19+ pounds


I couldn't of had a better time. The Clark Bars were great; thanks Short Drift.


----------



## krustydawg

trout7 said:


> I couldn't of had a better time. The Clark Bars were great; thanks Short Drift.


It's about time you got on here and did some posting ! How many stogies did you smoke and how often did Steve make you clean up the ashes ! Looks like you all had a great time !


----------



## bkr43050

That looks like a great time. It just seems odd that Lundy feels the need to apologize for the trip. It looks to me like enough fish were caught to make it a great trip. That is yet another trip that I would like to add to my wish list.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

bkr43050 said:


> That looks like a great time. It just seems odd that Lundy feels the need to apologize for the trip. It looks to me like enough fish were caught to make it a great trip. That is yet another trip that I would like to add to my wish list.



I hear ya. The trip was a success. I assured Lundy each and every day that my crew was having a ball. Even when we weren't on the fish, my guys had an ear to ear grin on their faces. It was challenging fishing for a new species of fish, with different tackle and techniques. The weather wasn't in our favor, but each time we launched the boat, we came back to port with at least a couple fish in the box.

On Wednesday, we heard the Charter Captains talking about having a hard time finding the fish. The Hetmobile boxed three nice fish withing the first twenty minutes of fishing, and ended the afternoon with a twenty pounder. To me, that's a successful day. Of course, Lundy used his expertise to put us in the general area that he thought the fish would be, but then we were on our own.

If we didn't wear out our welcome, we would like to pencil this in as an annual thing. If we did, I'll give my crew a stern talking to, as I'm sure it was their fault.


----------



## Lundy

I absolutely want all of you to join us again next year. You guys added a lot of fun to the weekend and it was really nice to have another boat to talk while out on the water.

I think Josh and I were more excited about your double on Monday evening than you were. We where cheering big time when your radio reports starting coming . "We have a hookup"..."It's a major", ....."we have two on, we have a double"......"They both are majors"....................."we landed one".........."we got them both"


We'll get together and decide on next years trip schedule.(shhhh, don't tell anyone but I may slip back over in early Sept for a few days for the in close bite)

I'm sure we will extend the invite, just like we did this year, to any and all that want to go at the same time. The more of us working together to figure out the fish the better


----------



## EE

count us in, next time we will make sure we're not in and out in a day and a half...My boat didn't contribute much this trip, but as I mentioned in an earlier post, we learned a lot and hopefully will be able to contribute a bit more next year!


----------



## trout7

It was great meeting you and your son. Thanks for all your help; I know it made our trip a sucess. I plan to come next year with my boat. Hetfieldinn has been a big help to me on my first year of fishing Lake Erie and the ins and outs of trolling.


----------



## fishslim

Awesome trip guys pure jealousy!! Pictures are awesome!! Great job up there


----------



## theprowler

Looks like you had a great time. I was @ the oak in July and it was pretty good... Glad to see you guys had a great time.


----------



## Evileye

Lundy, Sometimes when the steelies are on top take a 
fairly good sized split shot and crimp it above the spoon.
Send it out on an inline planer. You will be surprised.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

looks like you had an awesome trip and it was great hearing about all the ups and downs. didnt sound like you guys did much seaching either.
thats some rewarding fishing there guys!!


----------



## Captain Kevin

Nice job fella's. Glad the Moonshines pulled through for you. Take care.


----------



## steelheader007

I'm glad you had a great trip in my fave part of the north shore!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Great work guys! And thanks for the eggs, Ron! They'll come in handy in a few weeks.


----------



## EE

one more picture to add to the mix....


----------



## Shortdrift

First time I tried a freshwater salmon steak. Marinated in Newmans Lite Italian and grilled on the BBQ. FANTASTIC!


----------



## FishingDog

Congratulations guys and thanks for the great pics. I've always wanted to go after those big CoHo's. That salmon steak has my mouth watering!! I too am envious!!!


----------

